

The Top Problems in Machine Learning for 2013 - jonbaer
http://www.quora.com/Machine-Learning/What-are-the-Top-10-Problems-in-Machine-Learning-for-2013

======
vetleen
I think it’s sad that people at one of the world leading machine learning
institutions would name “Recommendations” and “Online Advertisement” as part
of the top 10 challenges for machine learning in 2013.

